# Jouer à fond



## Voce

Salve a tutti.

Sto traducendo un articolo sulla connessione tra corsari e ugonotti durante le guerre di religione in Francia e ho un problema riguardo all'espressione "*jouer à fond*".

Riporto il contesto immediato in cui viene usata la frase:

"[...] les chefs du parti huguenot, [...] dispensent à loisir des lettres de course à des capitaines huguenots ou anglais. Lors des guerres de Religion, qui émaillent tout le XVIe siècle en France, ces lettres justifient de «faire la guerre, courir sus et endommager les ennemys et adversaires de la religion réformée et cause générale, sur tous vaisseaux et sur toutes nations indifféremment». L’alliance religieuse *joue alors à fond* avec les navires anglais, surnommés les «chiens de mer», et néerlandais, les «Gueux de mer», qui sont accueillis à La Rochelle".

Le ho provate tutte, ma alla fine ho ripiegato su una traduzione letterale, che però continuo a reputare del tutto insoddisfacente:

"[...] i capi del partito ugonotto, [...] dispensano a piacimento lettere di corsa a capitani ugonotti o inglesi. Durante le guerre di religione, che costellano tutto il XVI secolo in Francia, queste lettere giustificano il “fare la guerra, attaccare e danneggiare nemici e avversari della religione riformata e della causa generale, su ogni vascello e in ogni nazione indifferentemente”. L'alleanza religiosa *gioca allora fino in fondo *con le navi inglesi, soprannominate “cani di mare”, e olandesi, i “mendicanti di mare”, che vengono accolte a La Rochelle".

Ringrazio sin d'ora chiunque possa illuminarmi in merito.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Voce. Forse "svolge un ruolo importante/è determinante"?


----------



## Kwistax

Propongo di usare un avverbio:

L'alleanza religiosa funziona apertamente - dichiaratamente-  tra le navi inglesi etc.

Forse con un' inversione all'inizio della frase?

(Del tutto) Apertamente funziona l'alleanza...


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Ciao Voce e Necsus,

di fretta, il punto di vista francese :

la maiuscola à Gueux è significante :

GUEUX : Définition de GUEUX
♦ [Au XVème siècle] Huguenots des Flandres ligués contre Philippe II et qui, s'honorant d'une qualification injurieuse, portaient comme signes de ralliement l'écuelle et la besace (_cf. _Littré). _L'association des _gueux, _pour s'opposer à l'établissement de l'inquisition, soulève les Pays-Bas _(Chateaubr., _Ét. ou Disc. hist., _t. 4, 1831, p. 287)


jouer à fond : fonctionne parfaitement, fonctionne jusqu'au bout
Saluti


----------



## Voce

Grazie a tutti!


----------

